# Shiawassee 2019



## Far Beyond Driven

I'll start this thread off. Let's keep it updated as the season progresses. Please be careful mentioning zones.

Daughter and I met my college buddy and for her last youth hunt drew #1. Pressure is on. Didn't go to Prior. We knew we could kill a pile there but it's Prior, and we've done that, and need to learn new areas. And as my buddy says "I always expect a **** show at Prior, and it's never failed to disappoint" so we went north on some intel people here were kind to share.

Met the ambulance and police coming out. That's spooky but according to Ddolph's post things are ok.

Set up on time, not sure why people just drive through your zone at 1:30, 2 pm while you've got thirty geese on the swing at 70 yards. Birds flew from noon to two then it got slow.

Prior is banging away the whole time. This was grating. But we had faith.

Single goose comes out from behind us. I'm all tangled up in the sorghum and get my call out and make two of the most hideous honks ever, and it turns. Throw my gun in the kayak and get down to business and this thing piles in at 25 and my daughter dumps it.

Then we got down to watching the people in front of us start sailing birds. They killed some high, but we saw a lot of birds gliding. If you have a dog in that field it's probably going to be bringing you presents.

Had a mallard come in. Safety was frozen. Beat that loose with a maglite and opened the chamber after talking it over with the crew. Another mallard comes in. Pull up. Nothing. Oh yes, chamber open. Buddy drops him cold.

Then I made a nice overhead on a drake, dropped another that sneaked in. Buddy dropped a hen and missed one, and a teal. Guys in front of us gut shot a drake that crashed down from us, that I walked over to and finished off. Should have let the daughter take that one but she said I could. Had a lot of birds working that got blown out by other shots, so be it, there were a lot of birds around in that last hour working here there and every where. We were being too picky with our shots.

Was working a single goose with minutes to spare when a teal jumped out of our decoys. Buddy missed that, when he shot, three mallards that were coming in at a weird angle blew over me and I got a hen to limit. Not sure why I picked a hen.

None of the mallards we shot but one were feet down. It was all passing swing shots and we were very picky to take only birds that would not fall into cover. This kind of shooting isn't condusive to my daughter as she's not comfortable shooting aggressively, and I'm fine with that. With a dog it could have been a blood bath, but then all our birds fell dead in the pocket, which is so much less stressful and more efficient than wandering through the corn.

Paddled out and met at the launch the niece of the guy that owns my grandpa's boat, the boat I caught my first salmon on, back in uh 1979. Small world. We worked the Fennville clean up with them last spring.

Nice clean hunt, unlike last year, where we lost the first three we hit. I'm sure I'll read the kill reports next year and wish we went to Prior, but man, I've killed enough birds that it's about more than piles now.


----------



## goose schatt

We passed on many geese at 40 yards high...with the strong wind. We did have a dog but didn’t want to potentially waste time, energy or compromise other hunters hunts searching for sailed birds. 

We also seen some tall birds shot...and some sailed....we and the group behind us were very respectful of each other...not sure why the guys down felt the need to shoot so high. Especially since the birds were playing ball when the rain started.

We did lose 1 Woody but I had 3 heart attacks attempting to chase it down. Not use to sprinting in waders and winter jacket...dog didn’t have a chance to see it and it got into an area that was impossible to pursue...


----------



## BFG

I wish more hunters would take shot angle into consideration when they set up. It's the ethical thing to do and as mentioned saves a lot of valuable time.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Lost six birds last year. Five on two separate hunts at Shiawassee. One was a lung shot, one hit behind us and went through a worm hole in space as we could still see the ripples where it landed on the water but with three people searching next saw it again.

The other three were dropped stone dead less than 20 yards away into cover and we literally tore up our hands looking for them. Had the same thing hunting way too small a pocket in 9 at PM - you probably know the one - got to the point we didn't shoot anything that wasn't feet down below the cat tails in the pocket.


----------



## craigrh13

There’s a well known hunter out there at Shi that will drop them from 50-60 yards all day long. I wanna call it sky busting but if he’s connecting on the first shot...is it? He doesn’t sail them. Be straight up stones them. I watched him last night make some incredible shots.


----------



## goose schatt

craigrh13 said:


> There’s a well known hunter out there at Shi that will drop them from 50-60 yards all day long. I wanna call it sky busting but if he’s connecting on the first shot...is it? He doesn’t sail them. Be straight up stones them. I watched him last night make some incredible shots.


No doubt it’s possible. Just not something I attempt at bingos for the sake of other hunters. If he does sail one, he’s either not going to attempt to recover it or be running around during prime time from my experience....to each their own


----------



## craigrh13

goose schatt said:


> No doubt it’s possible. Just not something I attempt at bingos for the sake of other hunters. If he does sail one, he’s either not going to attempt to recover it or be running around during prime time from my experience....to each their own


I don’t disagree.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I had a day at Muskegon I shot my three geese none of them under 50 yards, two way overhead and one skirting the edge of the decoys. With a CO in the other half of our zone watching.

And after those first few flocks when I was feeling all smug about myself for being able to limit late in the year, they started decoying like late season birds never do. And when the guy with me shot his three all feet down, we fired up the spinners for ducks, and the geese still continued to work the spread with our blinds open and multiple spinners running.

But there's a big difference between acres of cat tails 2' behind you and 2 miles of tilled fields in every direction. My daughter got a goose at Muskegon that was gut shot by the guys in the other half of our zone that crashed over a mile away three zones over all balled up and immobile. She was gone about an hour but she came back with the bird while I packed up the decoys.


----------



## cruiseplanner1

Nice story and picture. Thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## fsamie1

I sure like to hunt shia but knowing nothing about the place scares me. people talking about long runs, good size boat with winches, high dikes. I have a light 12 footer good for pulling dikes but cannot do long runs. I can use my heavy 15 footer with mud motor too. how many good zones can I get to with 12 footer and how many with 15 footer? seems like area circled are only areas with no dikes? are they decent areas?


----------



## Tonypro

fsamie1 said:


> I sure like to hunt shia but knowing nothing about the place scares me. people talking about long runs, good size boat with winches, high dikes. I have a light 12 footer good for pulling dikes but cannot do long runs. I can use my heavy 15 footer with mud motor too. how many good zones can I get to with 12 footer and how many with 15 footer? seems like area circled are only areas with no dikes? are they decent areas?
> 
> 
> View attachment 443469


Fsamie1 - I'm sure Shi Kid will chime in, he is extremely knowledgeable of the area, but we are in the same boat (figuratively and literally) as you. We have a 16 footer without a winch and are limited to where we can hunt as well. You do not need to pull a dike to hunt 55-66 or the river blinds (15-22). However, you do need to pull over a dike to hunt 1-5. The guys at the DNR barn are always willing to help and give advice. Like I said, others will chime in with more info. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Bigeejakes

I won't speak to the quality of those areas as I feel people need to learn the zones through experience.

I can tell you that you can have a good hunt in any area at shiawassee depending on the conditions.

Prior road (50s and 60s) do not need a boat, jet sled will work for walking in... A large boat is very much overkill and if you bring one please do not break down cover.

1-5, 6-8, 9-12 are short rides but have pull overs.

30s, 40s, 25-29 are longer rides with pull overs... But rides aren't THAT long... Like 15-20min with my canoe and 4hp outboard.

Woods: I recommend you scout before going into the woods on a morning hunt. Depending on where you launch there is 1 pull or 0.

I recommend just doing it, if you have a boat you can pull over and a motor, you can get to any location, big boats and winches are just more comfortable 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Not all pull overs are the same. Some you can see over (Wahl Road 9-14). Others look like small ski hills...


----------



## BFG

'Kid and others have said over and over again that the ***** at Shi are insanely tall. We used to pull over at PM with two guys and a 14'er loaded with gear without a lot of issue. I don't think that would be possible at SSGA from what has been posted here and shown in photos. 

If I ever decide to hunt in Michigan again, I will take up the offer to tag along with a member that the organization offers up there. Hunting managed areas is a good way to introduce new hunters to the game, because undoubtedly you will see birds. Whether you get a chance to harvest any is up to you (and them) but seeing your quarry is probably more important than actually taking your quarry when first starting out. 

I tagged along with FBD/Waterfowler83/Grundy at MMW and at Fennville. Sometimes we shot birds, sometimes we didn't but it was always fun. I wouldn't let the fact that you don't have the "ideal" boat deter you from hunting a SGA like SSGA. Gather as much info as you can, hunt the afternoon the first couple times so you aren't trying to find everything in the dark, and go have some fun.


----------



## propbuster

For some of the pull overs, I use a brakeman on the back of the boat. Once the boat crests the top of the dike & starts down the downhill side, someone is on a rope at the back of the boat to ensure the boat does not run me over. Small ski hill might be an understatment for a couple of the pullovers.


----------



## LooksMoosey

Some of those pulls are long. We hand pulled our canoes (michicraft and Grumman) for years. This year we are using a winch. It was becoming too much work to unload and handpull up those long ones. But the point I’m trying to make is that you can do it by hand if your boat is small/light enough.


----------



## goose schatt

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I had a day at Muskegon I shot my three geese none of them under 50 yards, two way overhead and one skirting the edge of the decoys. With a CO in the other half of our zone watching.
> 
> And after those first few flocks when I was feeling all smug about myself for being able to limit late in the year, they started decoying like late season birds never do. And when the guy with me shot his three all feet down, we fired up the spinners for ducks, and the geese still continued to work the spread with our blinds open and multiple spinners running.
> 
> But there's a big difference between acres of cat tails 2' behind you and 2 miles of tilled fields in every direction. My daughter got a goose at Muskegon that was gut shot by the guys in the other half of our zone that crashed over a mile away three zones over all balled up and immobile. She was gone about an hour but she came back with the bird while I packed up the decoys.


 as you said big difference when you can see 1/4 mile or better


Bigeejakes said:


> I won't speak to the quality of those areas as I feel people need to learn the zones through experience.
> 
> I can tell you that you can have a good hunt in any area at shiawassee depending on the conditions.
> 
> Prior road (50s and 60s) do not need a boat, jet sled will work for walking in... A large boat is very much overkill and if you bring one please do not break down cover.
> 
> 1-5, 6-8, 9-12 are short rides but have pull overs.
> 
> 30s, 40s, 25-29 are longer rides with pull overs... But rides aren't THAT long... Like 15-20min with my canoe and 4hp outboard.
> 
> Woods: I recommend you scout before going into the woods on a morning hunt. Depending on where you launch there is 1 pull or 0.
> 
> I recommend just doing it, if you have a boat you can pull over and a motor, you can get to any location, big boats and winches are just more comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app





Ash said:


> Some of those pulls are long. We hand pulled our canoes (michicraft and Grumman) for years. This year we are using a winch. It was becoming too much work to unload and handpull up those long ones. But the point I’m trying to make is that you can do it by hand if your boat is small/light enough.


Did you have small outboards or paddle? I thought there was a guy who said he could kayak to dam near any zone on hear. Seems doubtful in the am when we fall back


----------



## LooksMoosey

goose schatt said:


> Did you have small outboards or paddle? I thought there was a guy who said he could kayak to dam near any zone on hear. Seems doubtful in the am when we fall back


4hp outboard and paddles. Motor for the ditches and river. Usually paddle into the actual field zone (once inside the field) bc the outboard will gum up in the weeds or the water won’t be deep enough until later in the season.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

"I thought there was a guy who said he could kayak to dam near any zone on hear. Seems doubtful in the am when we fall back"

I'll paddle to any zone there. I've hit 34, 35, 37, and 42 with my kayak, 34 in a 35 mph gusting to 50 wind (I got a tow back, the ride out was crazy).

Always done pm hunts - unless bucking a wind I can be pulling out of the parking lot in under an hour from shooting hours. But with the draw and all that on an am hunt after the time change I'd have to about put that thing up on plane...

The canoe - not a chance - that thing is slow. But I run about 4.5 mph on the kayak just rolling and can hold 6 if I hoof it.


----------



## goose schatt

Far Beyond Driven said:


> "I thought there was a guy who said he could kayak to dam near any zone on hear. Seems doubtful in the am when we fall back"
> 
> I'll paddle to any zone there. I've hit 34, 35, 37, and 42 with my kayak, 34 in a 35 mph gusting to 50 wind (I got a tow back, the ride out was crazy).
> 
> Always done pm hunts - unless bucking a wind I can be pulling out of the parking lot in under an hour from shooting hours. But with the draw and all that on an am hunt after the time change I'd have to about put that thing up on plane...
> 
> The canoe - not a chance - that thing is slow. But I run about 4.5 mph on the kayak just rolling and can hold 6 if I
> 
> Glad to hear that’s posssible....I’m going to give it a go one afternoon....I don’t know the place at all other then prior rd from driving down it one time


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Lots of guys here have helped me. Send me a pm with any questions you have and I'll pay it forward.


----------



## Duckman Racing

I paddled a canoe solo to 42 on a PM hunt one time. It took a while but wasn't that bad. I did gladly accept a tow back to the launch though. I have hunted prior road more than once when I had to push my canoe to break ice because I couldn't sustain momentum trying to paddle through it. Probably would have been easier to drag a jet sled those days.

Shiawassee is a big area and that intimidates a lot of people, once you get out there and do it a couple times you'll see its not that bad.


----------



## Sampsons_owner

We all know at the end of the year the managers get together and look at the numbers of hunters lost not recovered. And Vic always wins. Steve


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

Tonypro said:


> Fsamie1 - I'm sure Shi Kid will chime in, he is extremely knowledgeable of the area, but we are in the same boat (figuratively and literally) as you. We have a 16 footer without a winch and are limited to where we can hunt as well. You do not need to pull a dike to hunt 55-66 or the river blinds (15-22). However, you do need to pull over a dike to hunt 1-5. The guys at the DNR barn are always willing to help and give advice. Like I said, others will chime in with more info. Hope this helps a little.


i doubt many from shiawassee will want to help fsamie much. Hes pretty much offended most of the guys up here with his "sharing on the internet" policy.

i've invited him before to shut him up because he has opinions on how we are doing it wrong over the years and he has never taken those offers.

we have no kill charts, no idea why fsamie would ever want to hunt here.


----------



## Hammertime989

For the first 50 years of SRSGA , no one had a winch everyone pulled over by hand. 12ft. or 14ft. light weight boat with a 4-6hp motor and 2 guys is no problem to pull over a ****- assuming no health problems.


----------



## craigrh13

Shi is starting off good. Lots of good picks. I’ve been getting picked near the bottom or taking left overs for 3 days and still was able to get my 6 ducks each day this week I hunted. Work during the off season up there pays off!


----------



## Mix and Match

Slow windy Wednesday morning for us , few birds and most were pretty high until 10:30 then they started to cooperate. We took 4 in the last hour then Took a leftover zone in the afternoon to get to know the area and watched 3 guys in the zone next to us put on a clinic ... lost count of how many geese went down but none made it past ... impressive shooting whoever it was


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

Hammertime989 said:


> For the first 50 years of SRSGA , no one had a winch everyone pulled over by hand. 12ft. or 14ft. light weight boat with a 4-6hp motor and 2 guys is no problem to pull over a ****- assuming no health problems.


its even easier now. your allowed to launch into the flooded woods. years ago we had to launch in the river and pull the monster dike at hulien. Now, the whole area a 1 pull hunt. We also added pullovers from the river directly into the woods at the weir gate, the triangle, 30's and zone 29. EVERY zone is a 1 pull hunt. go back to pre-winch days....3 pulls to 30's....2 pulls to 40's. 2 pulls to triangle and rookery. 1 pull to the woods.

in the late 80's and early 90's i had a 15hp on a 12' flat bottom. I would get out of school, race down get a permit (usually 30's). race to hulien rd. I would walk my 15hp across the bridge to top of pull over. walk back and launch boat and paddle it to first pull over and hand pull it over big dike by myself. Then i would motor at speed of sound to triangle dike...pull by hand with motor on (small dike). then hit turbo over to the 30's dike. pull off motor, carry over motor, go back and pull over boat...mount motor and motor to my field at mach9. throw spread, hide boat and hunt for 1hr. pick up decoys, and repeat and rinse all the way back.

when someone says "i can't hunt shiawassee because i don't have a winch".....please. don't want to hear it.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Just remember, sometimes you're the last one out and winches break.


----------



## natureboy2534

They gave them hell tonight...


----------



## StiffNeckRob

natureboy2534 said:


> They gave them hell tonight...


Depending on where you were.


----------



## natureboy2534

StiffNeckRob said:


> Depending on where you were.


No field in particular..We own land that backs up to shiawassee fields and they were shooting alot more that night than any other times I was at our land..


----------



## eye-sore

Just because your hear shooting does not mean anything. Lots of skybustin Darryls out there


----------



## natureboy2534

eye-sore said:


> Just because your hear shooting does not mean anything. Lots of skybustin Darryls out there


Sky busting or not there still shooting at birds in the air!!!!!!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

i live downwind on the north end. i can tell if a day is good or bad out there simply by hearing also...it usually coincides with weather.. 

example: yesterday sucked. lol.


----------



## eye-sore

The good days are one or two shots at a time. Then ya know they are coming in nice


----------



## 3shotmike

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i live downwind on the north end. i can tell if a day is good or bad out there simply by hearing also...it usually coincides with weather..
> 
> example: yesterday sucked. lol.


As a first hand witness, I 100% agree! Yesterday sucked!


DU Member


----------



## natureboy2534

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i live downwind on the north end. i can tell if a day is good or bad out there simply by hearing also...it usually coincides with weather..
> 
> example: yesterday sucked. lol.


Same area....:Welcome:


----------



## eye-sore

Hey me too! Dam locals


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

3shotmike said:


> As a first hand witness, I 100% agree! Yesterday sucked!
> 
> 
> DU Member


were you by chance the 1 chainsaw i heard pull into wahl rd dike? i was fishing in the river all day yesterday.


----------



## 3shotmike

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> were you by chance the 1 chainsaw i heard pull into wahl rd dike? i was fishing in the river all day yesterday.


Nope. We were out in the 40s getting a tan and swatting mosquitoes. Birds did start to move around 5:30 and they did seem to want to work. That was until the group in 45 decided to pickup at 5:45, get their boat stuck and rev the **** out of it for 10 minutes, get to the pullover and can’t start their winch for 15 minutes. 

Did I mention they didn’t stop blowing their duck calls from the time they pulled over till they pulled over leaving?


DU Member


----------



## ON ICE

3shotmike said:


> Nope. We were out in the 40s getting a tan and swatting mosquitoes. Birds did start to move around 5:30 and they did seem to want to work. That was until the group in 45 decided to pickup at 5:45, get their boat stuck and rev the **** out of it for 10 minutes, get to the pullover and can’t start their winch for 15 minutes.
> 
> Did I mention they didn’t stop blowing their duck calls from the time they pulled over till they pulled over leaving?
> 
> 
> DU Member


Sounds like the same dudes that hunted 13 Saturday afternoon. Pretty sure they had a bullhorn on the end of their kazoo. Blew every duck out of the North end and couldn't understand why. I know that because they talked so loud the entire time that I could make out their conversation...

Sent from my LM-X410PM using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

ON ICE said:


> Sounds like the same dudes that hunted 13 Saturday afternoon. Pretty sure they had a bullhorn on the end of their kazoo. Blew every duck out of the North end and couldn't understand why. I know that because they talked so loud the entire time that I could make out their conversation...
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410PM using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


i'll bet i can name the hunter with those few details about them....ain't first complaints i've heard about them for the same things.


----------



## craigrh13

3shotmike said:


> Nope. We were out in the 40s getting a tan and swatting mosquitoes. Birds did start to move around 5:30 and they did seem to want to work. That was until the group in 45 decided to pickup at 5:45, get their boat stuck and rev the **** out of it for 10 minutes, get to the pullover and can’t start their winch for 15 minutes.
> 
> Did I mention they didn’t stop blowing their duck calls from the time they pulled over till they pulled over leaving?
> 
> 
> DU Member


There was a CO waiting for them at the launch. All I know is they got busted for multiple infractions and won’t be out there anytime soon.


----------



## craigrh13

Today was amazing at Shi. Nice double digit afternoon. Non stop action the entire time. Absolute barrel burner.....and we got picked almost dead last...again.


----------



## lefty421

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> were you by chance the 1 chainsaw i heard pull into wahl rd dike? i was fishing in the river all day yesterday.


Pretty sure I know who that was. They hunted 6-8 and went in Wahl Rd..... He also said it sucked and they never fired a shot.


----------



## craigrh13

ON ICE said:


> Sounds like the same dudes that hunted 13 Saturday afternoon. Pretty sure they had a bullhorn on the end of their kazoo. Blew every duck out of the North end and couldn't understand why. I know that because they talked so loud the entire time that I could make out their conversation...
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410PM using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Was it an adult and 3 teenagers?


----------



## 3shotmike

craigrh13 said:


> There was a CO waiting for them at the launch. All I know is they got busted for multiple infractions and won’t be out there anytime soon.


Saw that. I was parked right next to them. Bad thing was it was an adult with 3 teenagers. 

Karma is a bitch!


DU Member


----------



## ON ICE

craigrh13 said:


> Was it an adult and 3 teenagers?


No. 2 adults, I'd say middle aged. 

About the guys that busted, did they get popped for running an e-caller by chance?

Sent from my LM-X410PM using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 3shotmike

craigrh13 said:


> Today was amazing at Shi. Nice double digit afternoon. Non stop action the entire time. Absolute barrel burner.


I thought it would be but my long standing luck of poor draws was working well today. So far on Monday afternoon hunts I have drawn 41 out of 42 and 27 out of 30. 

Hopefully next week when I am on vacation it turns for the good. Plan on hunting every day 


DU Member


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

lefty421 said:


> Pretty sure I know who that was. They hunted 6-8 and went in Wahl Rd..... He also said it sucked and they never fired a shot.


yeah i heard them pull dike in early afternoon. but i heard one barrage come out of there (which coulda been someone who came in the old fashion way. only shots i heard up til i left around 5.


----------



## craigrh13

3shotmike said:


> I thought it would be but my long standing luck of poor draws was working well today. So far on Monday afternoon hunts I have drawn 41 out of 42 and 27 out of 30.
> 
> Hopefully next week when I am on vacation it turns for the good. Plan on hunting every day
> 
> 
> DU Member


I’ve been next to last on 4 draws and Have gotten my 6 birds 4x this year. Been an outstanding start to the season.


----------



## StiffNeckRob

3shotmike said:


> Nope. We were out in the 40s getting a tan and swatting mosquitoes. Birds did start to move around 5:30 and they did seem to want to work. That was until the group in 45 decided to pickup at 5:45, get their boat stuck and rev the **** out of it for 10 minutes, get to the pullover and can’t start their winch for 15 minutes.
> 
> Did I mention they didn’t stop blowing their duck calls from the time they pulled over till they pulled over leaving?
> 
> 
> DU Member


We were in the north 40s Saturday PM and I can attest it sucked. Big difference from a different part of the field Thursday PM.


----------



## LooksMoosey

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i live downwind on the north end. i can tell if a day is good or bad out there simply by hearing also...it usually coincides with weather..
> 
> example: yesterday sucked. lol.


Sunday PM all we got was a sun tan! Did better the day before (Saturday) on geese. Should’ve had a few more too.


----------



## Mix and Match

We were drawn last in the morning and had our first bird 4 mins into the hunt ... got slower from there ... lots of high flying birds and not many shots fired around us ... we took the 3 singles that did come in and one goose in the afternoon in a leftover zone ... lots of sun and wind for sure and lots of birds flying after the sun went down on our long walk in


----------



## General Ottsc

Got one coot out of the 20's on Sunday. Saw a couple of ducks and geese flying high, but that's about it. 

I was going to go up again this Sunday but work might put a stop to that. Hopefully that won't be the case.


----------



## craigrh13

I’ve been here since Monday. 4 days in and i’ve personally shot 21 birds. 3/4 afternoon draws( i take a leftover in the morning because the morning sucks) i’ve been drawn almost dead last. The best draw i’ve gotten was 10th.


----------



## choc24/7

lefty421 said:


> Pretty sure I know who that was. They hunted 6-8 and went in Wahl Rd..... He also said it sucked and they never fired a shot.


it was a buddys kid, hunted 11 sunday. just got sunburned is all....


----------



## propbuster

Drew 24 out of 43 this morning. Got a decent field,not Prior Rd. One Green Wing teal. Nothing flying in our area. Cloudy, windy, seemed like a good day. Birds did not cooperate. Guys near us also got one teal.


----------



## natureboy2534

Went out last night for the pm hunt. And the spot we had our entire group in our field was awesome and let birds work all night. We took 5 birds and all except the teal was taking in the hole of our spread. First bird was a shoveler drake ( first drake) for me but wasn't all dressed up in color. Was nice to finally have a bunch of good neighbors to hunt with. There were a bunch flying when the rain hit and I think alot of people were shooting teal we were waiting for bigger birds. One thing I noticed was all the places where people would stuff there boats, some had it knocked down and 10 yards away was another place knocked down. Take a little time and look to see if you can use someones else places before making a new one.
Im not lazy and take mine to either end of the corn and park them there.
All in all good night to be out and had fun..Most likely I will be back soon..They do a great job on there fields with the spacing to the opening for decoys..


----------



## Bigeejakes

I must have been in the same field, I felt exactly the same way, great group of guys around. Not many big ducks, but the ringnecks in the rain made it a fun and memorable hunt.

I was pleasantly surprised for a nice saturday hunt!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## natureboy2534

Bigeejakes said:


> I must have been in the same field, I felt exactly the same way, great group of guys around. Not many big ducks, but the ringnecks in the rain made it a fun and memorable hunt.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised for a nice saturday hunt!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Well if you were..THANKS for letting them work and it made for a great hunt..


----------



## 3shotmike

Was out yesterday for the afternoon draw. Started out great with heavy cloud cover an 15-20 mph winds. About 3:00 the clouds disappeared and the wind died. The normal areas got some shooting but it was pretty dead out there overall. 

On vacation all week so plan on spending quite a bit of time out there this week. 


DU Member


----------



## craigrh13

Bigeejakes said:


> I must have been in the same field, I felt exactly the same way, great group of guys around. Not many big ducks, but the ringnecks in the rain made it a fun and memorable hunt.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised for a nice saturday hunt!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


For the most part the further you get away from prior Rd the better quality hunting you will have. I have yet to hunt Prior Rd this year.


----------



## Mix and Match

We drew 17th out of 43 parties Sunday morning… Rain and wind and looked pretty promising… We took a zone where we had decent Success previously…Ended up not firing a shot… All the birds were just out of range and had no interest in our decoys… Zone beside us got a couple... The zones behind us sounded like they would run out of shells… But Did not see any birds fall… But they could have ... decided not to hunt the afternoon with the clearing weather and sun so we scouted other areas including the boat launch where are you get to start your 2 1/2 mile boat ride to zones 30 and 40… That looks like it is a man’s game for sure


----------



## 3shotmike

3 straight days at Shiawassee and finally got a good draw. Still missed out on the zone I wanted and that zone slaughtered them again tonight. Picked up a nice green head and a bonus goose. Hell I didn’t even have goose decoys out. Skipping tomorrow I think and hitting it again Thursday. 

Man I need a vacation from my vacation 


DU Member


----------



## craigrh13

Talked to my friend who hunts there every sunday-tuesday. 34 birds over the last 3 days. Plenty of birds to be killed on a bad draw.


----------



## craigrh13

3shotmike said:


> 3 straight days at Shiawassee and finally got a good draw. Still missed out on the zone I wanted and that zone slaughtered them again tonight. Picked up a nice green head and a bonus goose. Hell I didn’t even have goose decoys out. Skipping tomorrow I think and hitting it again Thursday.
> 
> Man I need a vacation from my vacation
> DU Member


I never run goose decoys and always seem to have those stupid things decoy right in. Calling is everything with them.


----------



## 3shotmike

craigrh13 said:


> I never run goose decoys and always seem to have those stupid things decoy right in. Calling is everything with them.


I usually throw 2-3 for confidence decoys. Last night night I said the hell with it. 

Calling is everything and bad calling will blowout every goose in a 5 mile radius. 


DU Member


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Having hunted all the managed units, geese are ridiculously easy to kill at Shiawassee. Even in December. With a 20 gauge.


----------



## craigrh13

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Having hunted all the managed units, geese are ridiculously easy to kill at Shiawassee. Even in December. With a 20 gauge.


Agree. This year has been pretty solid on geese. We could of most likely shot a 4 man on them last week if it wasn’t for someone sighting in their handgun in the parking lot which flared every single bird that was dumping in on us. We had a barrel burner going until that fool.


----------



## the_skog

Guys,
Friday afternoon I will be heading solo to Shiawassee for the first time. I have a nucanoe kayak with only paddle power. I hunt NP quite a bit and FP one or twice a year so I am comfortable in those managed areas but Shiawassee looks a ton bigger on the maps. FBD gave me some good intel. Anyone else want to share some do and do not's or words of wisdom I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Easy: Prior
Basic: 1-5, 9-14
Slightly more interesting: 6-8, 67-76, new 49/50, 15-20
Even more interesting: 21/22, 30's, 40's, 53/54
Above my comfort level: 23-28, woods, rookery

That's with 13 trips under my belt.

But we've killed something on every trip.


----------



## the_skog

Thanks for even more intel FBD. Are the color coded areas still correct for shiawassee in regards to solos, or is there a new policy in place? NP map says only 2-6 may hunt solo but the new policy is only 2 solos per field the first time through the draw.


----------



## natureboy2534

Make sure you have some sort of lights for others to see you if your in the river or even the dikes..Head lamp or flash light..


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Same policy but I believe it's one solo per field at Shiawassee. And going from memory I think that only affects South Prior (the 60's), the 30's, the 40's, and maybe 6-14?

I know before that rule I had to eat draw 2 and pass and cycle back around to get zone 35. Wanted 37 but a party took it. Used the rule at NP this year and got the second single in the middle field. Really, really like that rule - would not have gone there solo even a weekday without it.

Like the rule at Shiawassee but on weekdays even without that rule you could usually get a good place to hunt, or just say screw it and pick somewhere you've never gone and run an armed recon mission.

One bit of advice - the river levels fluctuate, a lot. I've hunted in 15 and had to sit on a muskrat hut as the water at the edge of the cat tails was 4' deep. I've hunted 17 and had to get out of my kayak and drag it the last 50 yards as the water was ankle deep.

Research the annual report - google it - and find out what zones are best in each field. This really doesn't change. Say for example no on takes 6-8. Or 1-5. It may just be that those fields aren't the hottest. But it may just be that if you're in the best zone in that field, the 5-10 singles that may trickle in over the course of the hunt, *that you have all to yourself*, may provide more opportunities than the crumbs you'd get from flock after flock working the hot spot your neighbors have in the hot field.

Just don't be looking at pictures of Michelle Dockery that your coworker texted you when the first drake decides to glide through at 25 yards on a platter...


----------



## the_skog

I completely forgot about the annual report. I am going to have to make a list based on moderate access and quality of zone. I am going in expecting a goose egg and just to learn the area a bit and get my wetlands wonder punch.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I'm kind of nervous about pulling my rig past guys running a a winch. Anyone ever have a cable break? How spectacular is it?

Buddy asked why I put my coat over a tow strap once. Told him when you have one come through the back glass and rip the rear view mirror off the windshield a foot from your head, you learn to respect them.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Aw hell no. Go there expecting to kill birds. Own it.

Except Fennville. Go there for a freak show with a chance of a good hunt.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Aw hell no. Go there expecting to kill birds. Own it.
> 
> Except Fennville. Go there for a freak show with a chance of a good hunt.


To your point, I might have told this before, but my GF’s ex husband and his brother were arrested at Fennville for hunting while intoxicated. Guys in the draw shack smelled them, let them go out and they got popped. Qualifies as Freak Show, to me.


----------



## TNL

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Just don't be looking at pictures of Michelle Dockery that your coworker texted you when the first drake decides to glide through at 25 yards on a platter...


Okay, I admit it. I had to google her. While attractive, I still don't know who she is.


----------



## 3shotmike

the_skog said:


> Guys,
> Friday afternoon I will be heading solo to Shiawassee for the first time. I have a nucanoe kayak with only paddle power. I hunt NP quite a bit and FP one or twice a year so I am comfortable in those managed areas but Shiawassee looks a ton bigger on the maps. FBD gave me some good intel. Anyone else want to share some do and do not's or words of wisdom I would greatly appreciate it.


Single fields are
1-5 access from Miller road
6-8 access from Wahl rd. Parking lot
61-66 access from Prior rd. Lot. 

They also allow 1 single in any zone in order of the draw. No need to pass and take leftovers if the section you want does not have a single in it. 

Be aware water is high everywhere at Shiawassee right now with all the rain. Miller rd lot was under water and Hulein rd lot was half it’s normal size. 

I’ll probably be out Friday afternoon for the draw also 


DU Member


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

She was in Dowtown Abbey.


----------



## the_skog

FBD is a man of culture


Far Beyond Driven said:


> She was in Dowtown Abbey.[/QUOTE


----------



## TNL

Far Beyond Driven said:


> She was in Dowtown Abbey.





the_skog said:


> FBD is a man of culture


Had to google that too. Whaddya know, I'd guessed it was on Pornhub, not PBS. Apparently Ol' FBD is a most refined gentleman. I think it was the leather jacket and docksiders that threw me off.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

the_skog said:


> FBD is a man of culture


I wouldn't say that too quickly. I shoot shovelers and mergansers with extreme persecution. Sometimes with a Mossberg.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Shooting mergs with a Mossberg. I knew I liked you.


----------



## craigrh13

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I'm kind of nervous about pulling my rig past guys running a a winch. Anyone ever have a cable break? How spectacular is it?
> 
> Buddy asked why I put my coat over a tow strap once. Told him when you have one come through the back glass and rip the rear view mirror off the windshield a foot from your head, you learn to respect them.


Broke my Cable out there on volunteer day back in August. We had 4 winches chained to trees trying to move a downed tree in the river on the first bend after the Hulien rd launch. Little scary when she snapped but nothing too crazy. It took 8-10 of us 10 hours of work but we got the tree out of the middle of the river.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

the_skog said:


> Thanks for even more intel FBD. Are the color coded areas still correct for shiawassee in regards to solos, or is there a new policy in place? NP map says only 2-6 may hunt solo but the new policy is only 2 solos per field the first time through the draw.


new map i made. not final version but should help for now.

policy for singles is 1st single into a block is cut off for more singles til after draw. exception for single areas like 1-5, 6-7-8, and south prior. (standing crop blocks). 
disregard red squares on this map as they will have black tags hanging over them that reveal the red square when consumed by a single.


----------



## LooksMoosey

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> new map i made. not final version but should help for now.
> 
> policy for singles is 1st single into a block is cut off for more singles til after draw. exception for single areas like 1-5, 6-7-8, and south prior. (standing crop blocks).
> disregard red squares on this map as they will have black tags hanging over them that reveal the red square when consumed by a single.
> 
> View attachment 449643


I like that you showed the deep side with shading! Nice work!


----------



## craigrh13

Ash said:


> I like that you showed the deep side with shading! Nice work!


Mr. Secretive let the cat out of the bag. Knowing deep and shallow ends is pretty important when picking a zone throughout the season!


----------



## Sampsons_owner

If you want to raise money for the SFCHA make that board into a poster and sell them at the check station. Heck even do them for the other areas too. I know a few who would buy one. Steve


----------



## LooksMoosey

craigrh13 said:


> Mr. Secretive let the cat out of the bag. Knowing deep and shallow ends is pretty important when picking a zone throughout the season!


Haha!! Especially important early on when they first flood too. I also appreciate it bc I’m short lol. I’ve been in some sketchy deep fields before. It’s nice to know what I’m getting into.


----------



## waxico

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> new map i made. not final version but should help for now.
> 
> policy for singles is 1st single into a block is cut off for more singles til after draw. exception for single areas like 1-5, 6-7-8, and south prior. (standing crop blocks).
> disregard red squares on this map as they will have black tags hanging over them that reveal the red square when consumed by a single.
> 
> View attachment 449643


What are the Magenta colored areas?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

waxico said:


> What are the Magenta colored areas?


river zones


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> new map i made. not final version but should help for now.
> 
> policy for singles is 1st single into a block is cut off for more singles til after draw. exception for single areas like 1-5, 6-7-8, and south prior. (standing crop blocks).
> disregard red squares on this map as they will have black tags hanging over them that reveal the red square when consumed by a single.
> 
> View attachment 449643


Nice job! That map beats the hell out of the one they provide on the dnr website.


----------



## StiffNeckRob

In case you were wondering what a North/NE blow does to river levels at Shia this was at 9am yesterday. This was Miller Rd parking lot. I personally know it came up 2' more 9 hours later. You couldn't see river banks and marshy areas looked like channels in some areas. Fun times navigating in the dark in snow squalls.


----------



## natureboy2534

No way getting under that bridge!!
Could only imagine what the hay bridge would be like..Parking lot looks semi dry for the most part. Ill have to scope out our land later tomorrow and see how that is..


----------



## craigrh13

StiffNeckRob said:


> In case you were wondering what a North/NE blow does to river levels at Shia this was at 9am yesterday. This was Miller Rd parking lot. I personally know it came up 2' more 9 hours later. You couldn't see river banks and marshy areas looked like channels in some areas. Fun times navigating in the dark in snow squalls.
> View attachment 450047
> View attachment 450049


Glad I could help you find your way back last night! Hope the hunting was worth it.


----------



## lefty421

My son is out there this morning and the last update said they had 5 mallards and a red head down so far.

2019-11-01_09-11-17 

edited 9:06AM
add (2) ruddys to the pile. 8 birds down so far.

edited 10:04
add (2) gaddies to the pile. A drake and hen came in together, did not leave.
10 birds down.

2019-11-01_10-05-56 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

loose lips sink ships....gonna let the air outa your tires so bring a tire pump next time.


----------



## craigrh13

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> loose lips sink ships....gonna let the air outa your tires so bring a tire pump next time.


Saying we killed them last night( On the Veterans hunt) is not letting any info out. 

At that, I would venture to say I was the only one in a “sleeper” spot that nobody really gives any notice to. You know where I was too.


----------



## waxico

Ahh....Parking Lot Justice....


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid




----------



## natureboy2534

Sucks when 1 of those orange gates gets locked and boats on one side and trucks on other..


----------



## waxico

Shiawassee_Kid said:


>


Sweet meme...love PsychoKitty


----------



## StiffNeckRob

craigrh13 said:


> Changes daily.


Unlike your boxers!


----------



## daddyduck

Anyone know if Fergus Rd. is open yet?


----------



## goose schatt

If anyone is going between 11/20-12/2
I’d love to tag along and get my shi stamp...this would be my first time getting in the wetland wonder. I’d by breakfast/lunch and cover boat gas....have plenty of gear or we use yours.
You call the shots...I stick to a drake whistle and simple mallard calls but won’t get butt hurt if told to shut it up!! I pass on a lot of shots I see others take...hunt enough that I’m not upset if we let them circle once more and they bug out...thanks


----------



## General Ottsc

daddyduck said:


> Anyone know if Fergus Rd. is open yet?


I took Stuart to Fergus and that was all open.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Any chance we can get an ice update today/Friday? I want to stamp this one off this weekend or the following if possible. How bad is the ice in the zones that a person can walk into?


----------



## craigrh13

BumpRacerX said:


> Any chance we can get an ice update today/Friday? I want to stamp this one off this weekend or the following if possible. How bad is the ice in the zones that a person can walk into?


Dude. Everything is froze everywhere. Birds will sit on the ice though.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Copy that.

And that was going to be my next question...at this point with the ice frozen solid...does this turn into field hunting basically?

Sorry for the dumb questions.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

rivers are open. birds will be here til warm up most likely. fed holds a lot of birds when it gets tough like this.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Thanks Kid. 

Buddy has a 16' boat setup with a blind. He wants to go to his honey hole on Huron. I'm trying to convince him to go to Shiawassee


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

How are the river levels these days? Hunted 15 once when it was all backed up - I'm 6'3" and had troubles finding a place to stand...


----------



## Adam Gibbs

Like any river it has its shallow and deep spots. It is also highly variable due to local precipitation and run off but also wind direction as well.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

its deep. shallows will be slack water and froze more than likely.


----------



## craigrh13

The river is a tough hunt. If you aren’t where they want to be then you most likely will be disappointed.


----------



## Wolverine423

Shi & Craig are both correct on that one! Pissed away a hunt due to that high water...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

"The river is a tough hunt. If you aren’t where they want to be then you most likely will be disappointed."



Set up on river where guy coming out said the birds were favoring the night before.

Birds were not favoring that, even though weather and wind were the same.

Move to side / spot birds are favoring.

Figure out there's a hole in the cat tails the birds are using.

Get hopelessly lost in cat tails looking for said hole. End up on dike looking down at it and ducks in it. Get hopelessly lost trying to find it back. Only find canoe back as daughter is sitting in it laughing at all the racket.

Mallards sit tight as you crunch right on past both times.

Finally find hole and spook out birds. Realize that any bird you shoot that will fall in this little pocket will likely be destroyed. Realize any bird that falls outside of pocket will likely never be found.

Retreat to river and shoot mergansers.

Shoot one mallard as it comes down back to the hole.

Wait four years to hunt river again.


----------



## craigrh13

Veterans day I shot my 6 birds with a band and was back at the launch by 9. The afternoon I spent a couple hours running the river and watching how the birds worked it in that kind of weather and searching for the thermal cover they love during these cold spells. Also was searching for where the high current spots are and areas that are most open to wind. That scouting paid off yesterday and we had a fantastic hunt. The crap the birds will hold up in is crazy. Kicked out an epic crap ton of woodies out of the thickest willows/buck rush i’ve ever seen with no open water around them. They must have walked into it. Pretty incredible. As I was saying the rivers can be great or terrible and where you setup will 100% determine that.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Two parties this pm. Pushing thru margarita slush with Bump Racer X. 

Flock of geese did two laps flaring hard both times. Had two ducks think about it.


----------



## craigrh13

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Two parties this pm. Pushing thru margarita slush with Bump Racer X.
> 
> Flock of geese did two laps flaring hard both times. Had two ducks think about it.


There’s a few zones shooting recently and it’s not your typical areas one would think. Seeing the draw order explains everything one needs to know.


----------



## natureboy2534

Do away with draw orders..


----------



## Bertslash

craigrh13 said:


> There’s a few zones shooting recently and it’s not your typical areas one would think. Seeing the draw order explains everything one needs to know.


Why not just read the zone kill charts???? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Draw order? We didn't even draw today. Gentlemen's agreement with the other party and we both went our separate ways.


----------



## craigrh13

And how did you finish?


----------



## BumpRacerX

craigrh13 said:


> And how did you finish?


Skunk soup served with stale birds. Had two chances. Neither were chip shots. After those it was a long period of time without so much as a bird in the sky anywhere.

5:05 there were birds all over. Still not completely sure anything landed in our field in any of the zones.

But...I collected the Shiawassee punch so I can turn in my wetland wonders card. 

Should have unloaded on one at 80+ so that I could have had the complete Prior road experience though.


----------



## natureboy2534

BumpRacerX said:


> Should have unloaded on one at 80+ so that I could have had the complete Prior road experience though.


Lol....Good one...
But its not a the real experience unless you have 11 other fields joining in on it.
Did have a decent hunt at Prior this year and everyone let them work, I never seen that before. ..


----------



## BumpRacerX

natureboy2534 said:


> Lol....Good one...
> But its not a the real experience unless you have 11 other fields joining in on it.
> Did have a decent hunt at Prior this year and everyone let them work, I never seen that before. ..


FBD asked if I wanted him to walk over from the next zone and start yelling. 

It was super weird having all of Prior to ourselves. My buddy is texting "how many parties in the draw, what zones were taken?". I'm like...Two. We didn't draw. We talked, he was going one way, we were going the other. That was that.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I did find a very ripe and aromatic shoveler floating in the corn. I was going to bring it back and throw it on the jet sled until I remembered it was my jet sled.

Birds had watches last night. I unloaded my gun and set it down at hours, Bump Racer was unloading his, hear wings, three mallards 30 yards directly overhead in full cup. If we had five more minutes we'd had a limit.

I'm convinced the high birds that came out and did a lap or two and then went back into the refuge were flying recon.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Bonus hours. If you're willing to drive more than 100 miles to a managed area and stand in the margarita mixer you should get an extra 5 minutes.


----------



## BumpRacerX

This is a game changer for me. Big concern with driving to Shia as a newb was "what if I don't get a field zone how do I find my way around". 

Probably laminate it.


----------



## IWannaGoFast

Gentlemans agreement Should of included an agreed fake pack up move 5 minutes before shooting time to throw the ducks off...lol.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

"Gentlemans agreement Should of included an agreed fake pack up move 5 minutes before shooting time to throw the ducks off...lol."

I like that. How come birds that pick you out in the corn at 200 yards during hours will land in the decoys next to you while you pick them up after hours? We should have tried just pushing a canoe through the decoys at quarter to five last night.


----------



## natureboy2534

I always get my hopes up when the time changes, Maybe they will show up earlier.

NOPE !!!!
They always WIN!!!!!


----------



## waxico

natureboy2534 said:


> I always get my hopes up when the time changes, Maybe they will show up earlier.
> 
> NOPE !!!!
> They always WIN!!!!!


Its not the clock time, its the daylight. Days with low heavy cloud cover fool them into leaving the refuge early. I've caught it right and we were shooting them 25 feet away 5 minutes before end time.


----------



## craigrh13

BumpRacerX said:


> This is a game changer for me. Big concern with driving to Shia as a newb was "what if I don't get a field zone how do I find my way around".
> 
> Probably laminate it.
> View attachment 464615


The best shooting is not even in the field zones right now. But yes, lots of work was put in this year to help make the place more user friendly and help out newer people to the area.


----------



## craigrh13

BumpRacerX said:


> Skunk soup served with stale birds. Had two chances. Neither were chip shots. After those it was a long period of time without so much as a bird in the sky anywher.
> 
> 5:05 there were birds all over. Still not completely sure anything landed in our field in any of the zones.
> 
> But...I collected the Shiawassee punch so I can turn in my wetland wonders card.
> 
> Should have unloaded on one at 80+ so that I could have had the complete Prior road experience though.


Yes sir. Glad you got to see Shiawassee. The birds are definitely where you guys were yesterday. live and learn and you don’t know until you try.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Exactly. No regrets here.

Plus I used the trip to Christmas shop for the Mrs. on the way home. 

Just a heads up. Mossy Oak Shadow Blades does not hide very well in Victoria's Secret.


----------



## craigrh13

I mean to say the birds are definitely NOT where you were yesterday. Big difference there. Ha.


----------



## Highball28

Why so passive aggressive this season, Craig??

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## propbuster

Hunted yesterday am and pm. Never fired a shot. Heard one 3 shot volley in the morning. Never heard a shot in the afternoon. Was cool having an entire field to one party.


----------



## StiffNeckRob

BumpRacerX said:


> This is a game changer for me. Big concern with driving to Shia as a newb was "what if I don't get a field zone how do I find my way around".
> 
> Probably laminate it.
> View attachment 464615


Cool enough to come out on a work day next year and learn the area really well while giving back?


----------



## BumpRacerX

StiffNeckRob said:


> Cool enough to come out on a work day next year and learn the area really well while giving back?


Possibly. Do you know if they always hold it the same weekend? I have a canoe racing event that weekend in August. Might have to do the Saturday race and skip the Sunday.


----------



## craigrh13

BumpRacerX said:


> Possibly. Do you know if they always hold it the same weekend? I have a canoe racing event that weekend in August. Might have to do the Saturday race and skip the Sunday.


there’s people working out there every week of the off season in the summer.


----------



## craigrh13

Highball28 said:


> Why so passive aggressive this season, Craig??
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Whatcha mean?


----------



## lefty421

propbuster said:


> Hunted yesterday am and pm. Never fired a shot. Heard one 3 shot volley in the morning. Never heard a shot in the afternoon. Was cool having an entire field to one party.


been pretty tough since the freeze up a couple weeks ago. Birds have not come back in big numbers and the birds that are still here are way way educated by now. But there are still some huntable birds around. Last night, I was leaving the Miller Rd launch and I had to laugh when I looked to the right out over the game area and didn't see a single bird flying anywhere, then look to the left of the road and see at least a hundred beefy mallards sitting in a flooded(private) field just 100 feet off the road and 100 feet outside the game area.... they know where its safe and where it isn't right now so try more off the beaten path spots and you might get lucky.


----------



## craigrh13

off beaten spots. Ding ding ding..we have a winner!


----------



## waxico

Seeing the same things at Harsens. The birds that are left are in safe zones. They have it figured out.


----------



## craigrh13

Shi has so many off beaten safe spots it’s not even funny. But between the corn and refuge mentality people never really roll the dice and venture out to try them. Sometimes it’s bust and sometimes it’s hot. Never know until you try though.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I went where I did as it was more or less an armed scouting trip to show a newby around. And as much fun as it was breaking ice in a canoe most of the way out, taking a chance on a 2-4 mile trip wasn't an option.

Even with a guy that does 120 mile canoe races in the bow...

Had I been solo in a kayak I may have chosen differently.


----------



## craigrh13

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I went where I did as it was more or less an armed scouting trip to show a newby around. And as much fun as it was breaking ice in a canoe most of the way out, taking a chance on a 2-4 mile trip wasn't an option.
> 
> Even with a guy that does 120 mile canoe races in the bow...
> 
> Had I been solo in a kayak I may have chosen differently.


I don’t blame you one bit for the choice you made. It wasn’t a bad choice especially not knowing the current situation. Having a canoe and not a boat really does change the mindset and especially with a newbie to the area. Just like no winch on a bigger boat changes everything.


----------



## StiffNeckRob

craigrh13 said:


> I don’t blame you one bit for the choice you made. It wasn’t a bad choice especially not knowing the current situation. Having a canoe and not a boat really does change the mindset and especially with a newbie to the area. Just like no winch on a bigger boat changes everything.


I see what you did there.... don't blame your poor choice on me! Lol


----------



## craigrh13

StiffNeckRob said:


> I see what you did there.... don't blame your poor choice on me! Lol


lol Wellllll when you tell me at the last minute your ginormous boat doesn’t have a winch that kind of limits us. I really didn’t want back row prior either that day.


----------



## StiffNeckRob

craigrh13 said:


> lol Wellllll when you tell me at the last minute your ginormous boat doesn’t have a winch that kind of limits us. I really didn’t want back row prior either that day.


My rig is the same size as yours. Besides word on the street is that ýou like it in the back any other day! Goof!


----------



## craigrh13

StiffNeckRob said:


> My rig is the same size as yours. Besides word on the street is that ýou like it in the back any other day! Goof!


Maybe it was the 8 dozen battleships that made it seem bigger. 

This is true, not that day though.


----------



## StiffNeckRob

craigrh13 said:


> Maybe it was the 8 dozen battleships that made it seem bigger.
> 
> This is true, not that day though.


Lol 2 dozen dude! Plus 1.5 dozen others.


----------



## lefty421

craigrh13 said:


> Shi has so many off beaten safe spots it’s not even funny. But between the corn and refuge mentality people never really roll the dice and venture out to try them. Sometimes it’s bust and sometimes it’s hot. Never know until you try though.


Having insider info, like knowing where all the super duper double top secret duck candy was planted this year (or next year), sure helps find and keep those spots off the beaten path though.


----------



## choc24/7

i may have got out three or four times this year. my back does not like the standing or the marsh seat. if anybody looking for a rig let me know.


----------



## Wolverine423

I just might kno of - What are you selling


----------

